# 100% corrupted records with awstats [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I'm an awstats n00b. I could use a little help understanding what I need to do to fix this.

When I run

```

./awstats.pl -config=(domain) -update

```

I get 100% corrupted records and the same number of qualified records. 

Running 

```

./awstats.pl -config=(domain) -update -showcorrupted

```

gives me stuff like

```

Corrupted record line 10173 (record format does not match LogFormat parameter): (IP Address) - - [23/Apr/2012:16:26:19 +0000] "GET /index.php/tips-and-tricks/synthesizer-tricks HTTP/1.1" 200 8451

```

Why is this a corrupted record line?

----------

## VinzC

If you're logging Apache traffic then you need to change its logging option to "combined" logging format. It's in Apache configuration file for the virtual host, of which you want to watch the stats. There's still a way to tell awstats how the log line is formatted but IIRC it'll miss some fields that will maybe make it not work pretty well. Note that changing Apache logging format will only affect the lines that are logged *after* the change.

----------

## audiodef

Thanks Vinz. That helped me figure it out.   :Cool: 

----------

## VinzC

You're welcome  :Smile:  .

----------

